# Gutted...first IUI and over stimulated



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Feeling really gutted at the moment.  This month was due to be my first IUI, and today my first scan for IUI, and I have been told I've overstimulated.  My left ovary - which, every other time I have been scanned, has never produced any dominant follicles, has today produced 5 follicles   I can't believe it.  I am already on reduced amounts of clomid to ensure I only produce one or two follicles!  I take it days 2, 4 and 6 only.  I've now been told I need to switch to injectables which is a positive but it only 'may' happen in time for my next cycle.  Meaning, it also may take longer.  I'm just itching to get started.  I know I am being impatient but after nearly 3 years of ttc I think I have a right to be.  Every woman and her dog is pregnant right now and I'm feeling the strain.  It seems to me that someone up there wants us to suffer and wants the process to be delayed.  I know overstimulation is a risk but its also a delay on an already never ending journey.  I just want to get started already.  I'm so sick of my life being on hold while everyone else gets on with it.  Feeling very down right now


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs_ss30,
I really feel for you and can completely empathise!!

This is one of the hardest, frustrating, stressful, life-consuming things to have to go through. I read something the other day that going through fertility treatment has been likened to going through cancer treatment stress wise. 

From one of the most impatient people on the planet I now try to take each day as it comes and remain positive that you have come this far and survived, a positive thought - you have another cycle to get your body (more) baby-ready. 

I have my first scan tomorrow to see how I have gone on my first cycle of Menopur injections, am struggling to remain positive about it so off to have a bubble bath to relax.

Can you start your next round straight after this one?
Thoughts are with you x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Massive hugs, I'm also very impatient about things. I'm due to start my first iui soon. We just need my husband to do a sample on Monday  to confirm then results and be shown the injection stuff. I've just started my period and have irregular cycles  so this next cycle is going to feel a life time away. 
I hope you can get started again soon. Big hugs xxx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

I can relate to that.  I don't want to dismiss or belittle what those with cancer feel but I can believe the feeling of 'not knowing' and the anxiety of waiting for good news is very similar.  

Tish - my body can't get any more baby ready!!  I'm a healthy weight (just under 9 and a half stone), eat at least 5 portions of fruit and veg daily, exercise (I'm a runner), don't smoke, drink very, very little, don't do drugs, am keeping sanatogen in business with the amount of time I have been taking their mum to be vitamins...all of which makes it even more frustrating!!!  Why isn't it happening!!  Less fit and healthy people only need to think about being pregnant and it happens!!

The fertility nurse said that once she speaks to the consultant I can get started on injectables.  Hopefully this will be in time for my next cycle but she only said things 'may' be ready in time for this.  I hope I don't have to wait any longer than necessary.  Impatience doesn't even cut what I'm feeling right now lol!!

Thanks for your support ladies.  I hope your treatments go better than mine and that you don't experience any unnecessary delays!  Hugs to you both    .

On another note, how are the injectables?  I'm told they aren't too hard to do but I'm dreading injecting myself.  I'd let the hubby do it but I don't want to give him the satisfaction of stabbing me with a sharp object in the name of a good cause   xx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never had to inject and i am an absolute wimp, for me though with iui its apparently like a diabetic pen so it shouldn't be too hard. I'm going to have to let my hubby do it as I don't think I can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

mrs_ss30,
Apologies for late reply - only just found link to 'replies to your posts' ha ha

Injections are not that bad at all, my fiance did mine, I couldn't imagine doing them myself, and it helped him feel a little more involve in the situation

Best wishes , tish x


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Onto my second attempt now and just had my first menopur injection.  My eyes watered when I saw the size of the needle but in actual fact it didn't hurt that much.  The worst bit was afterwards where the area injected into felt achy, but I can live with that.  With any luck, this cycle will be more successful than the last one!  Hope everyone else's treatments are going well xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Mrs_ss30,
Best of luck with your second round, really hope it all goes well! Are you doing anything different this time around with your med's?

My first round of IUI failed so just picking myself up and dusting myself down ready to go again at the end of august, sending you positive vibes, take care
Tish x


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Tish

I'm so sorry to hear that your first IUI did not work.  Do you know how many IUI's you can/will do?  I'm feeling quite pessimistic about my IUI.  I can't see how it will work for us.  I know positive mental attitude is everything but I can't bring myself to hope because if I do and it fails I'll be crushed.  We get 6 attempts but I don't want to have that many.  I need to speak to the nurse about this as I don't want to waste time on something that repeatedly fails.  

Re my meds, I've started injectables this month.  I was on clomid before but I did not react well to that (over stimulated) even on baby - excuse the pun! - doses.  Hopefully today was my last injection (this cycle at least).  My scan yesterday showed that I have two good sized follies and one smaller one.  My worry is that another one will develop and I'll over stimulate again - they've said I can go ahead with 3 but no more.  

Wishing you all the best for your next IUI.  Do your treatments not run back to back then if it is not until end of August?  Or do you have quite long cycles? xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi mrs_ss30,
Wow 6 goes at IUI - but like you I'm not sure if I could do that many. I didn't even do month 6 of the Clomid as it sent me demented!

We get 3 rounds of IUI then 2 of IVF. Our clinic initially said they don't do back to back IUI cycles but when this one failed they asked what day of my cycle I was on and said they needed to check staff levels for August - that's why I'm on a month off at the moment cause of staff holidays. I'm on day 12 today - my period can't come quick enough so we can get started again! However, I did start spotting yesterday which has confused me as my period had only just stopped 3 days before so it's way too early for my next period? I was going to see if it develops into a full period then call the clinic maybe?

Hope your 3 follicles develop nicely over the next few days, best wishes for your IUI, take care
Tish x


----------

